# throttle sensor trouble 2005 gto



## clay (Dec 27, 2009)

my check engine light came on , diagnosed as bad throttle sensor, 
the sensor is not available ( atleast that i can find) and pontiac says i will need to replace entire throttle body ($600)
any thoughts or possible solutions greatly appreciated

clay


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would have them reset the check engine light and if it happens again take the GTO to a chevy dealer and get a second opinion. The electronic throttle body should be the same one used on LS2 Vettes and SSRs. Part #12570790.

JMHO


----------

